# A few handmade knives



## ironmountain (Feb 26, 2014)

met an older couple at a gun/knife show we had a booth at. Walked past their booth and had to turn around. He has good hands.  he forges his own steel (unless he falls into an old Marbles blade or something), gathers the wood for his knives on family/his/friend lands and does the leatherwork himself...Got 2 new ones from him yesterday.... this is an old Marbles blade (back when they were made here in Gladstone). Tiger maple handle, small piece of tortoise shell and brass bolster/butt.


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 26, 2014)

Here's the 2nd one..It's a Finnish Pukko (not taking the time to do umlauts!)Cherrywood handle (traditionally pukko are made from a birch burl), copper with a rose color butt and bolster. i love this knife.


----------

